# Frage StyleBuilder FAQ wo?



## Nubie (1. April 2002)

Hi und Hallo ich grüsse alle User in diesem board 

Also wie in meiner überschrift erwähnt suche ich über dieses Progie
eine anleitung in Deutsch. Ich hoffe das ich hier nicht ganz falsch
gepostet habe  

Thanks für euere hilfe


----------

